# Check this out



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I was pretty excited when it happened. My first one (I hope to be of many) Even though it was a juvie i am still excited. I found out it was banded August 11 of this year. He almost made it 3 months banded.

























A good way to start the late season and i have to say i'm fortunate to have gotten it. One down, many more to come.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats! Great series of pictures.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

congrats! i love that feeling of walking up to a bird and seeing those puppies sparkle


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You goosebuster guys are stacking the lanyards this year! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

PJ said:


> You goosebuster guys are stacking the lanyards this year! :beer:


extremely lucky three for the season, 4 for the year.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Didn't you punks add another one yesterday?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

sure did scratch the 4 and make it 5!!! Relax Diver Sniper, your day will come :beer:


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

who got it this time? :beer:


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

where was it banded at.where did you shoot it at]


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It was banded in Nunavut and shot on the prairie.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

This is the 5th band of the season refered to above


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I shot a lesser this year that was from nunavut. it was 6 years old! they must do alot of banding up there


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I haven't seen one yet this year and personally don't know anyone who has shot a canadian with one this year yet. I just want one band this come on!!


----------

